# Serenity Prayer For The Stressed-out



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Lord, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change
the things I cannot accept, and the wisdom to hide the bodies of those people I had to kill
today, because they pissed me off.

And also help me to be careful of the toes I step on today, as they may be connected to
the butts I may have to kiss tomorrow.

Help me to always give 100% at work:

12% on Monday
23% on Tuesday
40% on Wednesday
20% on Thursday
5% on Friday

And most importantly, please help me to remember that when I'm having a really bad day,
and it seems that people are trying to piss me off, that it takes 42 muscles to frown, 23 to
smile, yet only 4 muscles to extend my arm and smack them in the mouth!

Amen"


----------

